# Jagged Ambush Bug



## NateS (Oct 13, 2011)

Hands down my favorite insect.  I love everything about them from their stealth, to their brute look and strength.  Just one bad bug.

1






2





3





4 Eating a Mosquito....Go Ambush Bug!!!





5 Cannibalism...first time I have ever seen this with Ambush Bugs





6 Hiding and Waiting


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 13, 2011)

numero uno es mi favorite


----------

